# Rooted...Want to install ICS ROM



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright so I used section 6 of this thread to root http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1238070

1. What is the best stable ICS ROM out right now?
2. Do I need to flash a sense ROM and lock GPS in order for GPS to work on ICS?
3. Do I just follow all the steps of Section 4 in the above guide to install an ICS ROM?


----------



## dssheeley1 (Dec 21, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Alright so I used section 6 of this thread to root http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1238070
> 
> 1. What is the best stable ICS ROM out right now?
> 2. Do I need to flash a sense ROM and lock GPS in order for GPS to work on ICS?
> 3. Do I just follow all the steps of Section 4 in the above guide to install an ICS ROM?


Kangs CM9 nightlies is my preference. Check the thread and the fellas will help ya.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

dssheeley1 said:


> Kangs CM9 nightlies is my preference. Check the thread and the fellas will help ya.


Do any of these ICS ROMS have things that aren't working. I know for KANG there is a few things but like AOKP there arent any listed problems.

If not what is a ROM that has everything working and is fast


----------



## dssheeley1 (Dec 21, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Do any of these ICS ROMS have things that aren't working. I know for KANG there is a few things but like AOKP there arent any listed problems.
> 
> If not what is a ROM that has everything working and is fast


As far as I know...all ICS roms out run with pure perfection. These devs are off the hook when it comes to tweaking and releasing nightlies. All I can say is make sure you follow all directions on rooting and installing CWM, THS build2 and whichever ICS rom. Try em all. I did and found Steves' Kangs CM9 build 4.06.2012 to be best for my fassy. Just my 2cents though.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

dssheeley1 said:


> As far as I know...all ICS roms out run with pure perfection. These devs are off the hook when it comes to tweaking and releasing nightlies. All I can say is make sure you follow all directions on rooting and installing CWM, THS build2 and whichever ICS rom. Try em all. I did and found Steves' Kangs CM9 build 4.06.2012 to be best for my fassy. Just my 2cents though.


What modem do you run?


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

EH03, EC09, or the one before it work are radios/modems that work fine on MTD roms as far as I know. Also, you don't need to root in order to flash roms, I know it seems strange (assuming your other device is HTC) but all you need to do is flash a recovery in odin, then flash the rom in recovery. As far as roms go, AOKP is my preference right now, I use the glitched builds with extra ram. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## dssheeley1 (Dec 21, 2011)

knivesout said:


> EH03, EC09, or the one before it work are radios/modems that work fine on MTD roms as far as I know. Also, you don't need to root in order to flash roms, I know it seems strange (assuming your other device is HTC) but all you need to do is flash a recovery in odin, then flash the rom in recovery. As far as roms go, AOKP is my preference right now, I use the glitched builds with extra ram. Absolutely fantastic!


I stand corrected...I've been messing around with installing custom roms since DL09 was out. I've always been under the assumption that once you odin recovery...that becomes the first step in the root process.


----------

